# Moving to Hebei, China



## VictoriaQT (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello everyone,

My name is Victoria, 25 years old. I'm moving to Hebei province, Shijiazhuang city. Does anybody live there? It's my first time there and I'd like to meet some people to walk around the city, drink coffee etc.

Feel free to contact me


----------

